# NAS Server selber bauen



## Dragon196 (30. August 2012)

Hallo Community,
Ich möchte mir gerne einen NAS Server selberbauen.
Die die es fertig zu kaufen gibt sind nicht grade Leistungsstark und ziemlich teuer.
Ich kenn mich mit NAS nicht wirklich aus.
Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum Filme,Musik usw auf einem kleinen Server zu haben und diese von allen PCs bei mir Zuhause abspielen zu können und vielleicht auch mit dem Fernsehr.
Ich möchte gerne auch anderweitige Daten auf den Server schieben am besten mit USB 3.0.
Ebenfalls sollte aber auch ein externer Zugriff also von außen möglich sein aber mit Passwort abfrage. 
Mein Budget liegt bei 200-250 Euro.
Der Server sollte wenig Strom fressen am besten ca 50 Watt und leise sein.
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht welche Hardware komponenten ich genau für so einen NAS Server brauche oder ob auch ein ganz normaler PC geht.
Ich weiß ja nicht vielleicht kann man ja auch diese HP Microserver als NAS Server nutzen.
Beispielsweise der hier:
HP ProLiant N40L Microserver | AMD Turion II Neo | 2GB RAM | 0GB HDD | NEU #518 | eBay
Kenne mich da nicht so genau aus.
Es sollte aber auf jedenfall genug Platz für mindestens 4 Festplatten sein.

Falls jemand auch gleich ein gutes Betriebssystem kennt für NAS Server wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Hofffe mir kann da einer helfen.


----------



## Santanos (30. August 2012)

Du willst also quasi eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. 

Sagen wir mal du baust ein 'kleines' NAS mit 2TByte. Ich würde da immer Raid empfehlen (weil sonst reicht auch ne USB-Platte am Router). Da sind dann, bei gescheiter Platte, schon mal so 160 Euro weg.

Du willst vom NAS aus streamen. Auf den Fernseher heisst das DLNA unterstützen. Da die meisten Fernseher den Standard aber nur 'billig' unterstützen muss das NAS entsprechend viel scalen. Ergo mindest ein i5 mit Board, sonst wird das nix. Und wieder 160 Euro (geschätzt) weg.
Die 50 Watt kann man dann auch gleich vergessen (Strom = Ampere, Spannung = Volt, Leistung = Spannung x Strom = Watt). Ich habs nicht im Kopf, aber ich mein die kleinsten CPUs von den i5er fangen aktuell bei 35 Watt TDP an. Plus Board, Platte und Gedöns (DVD?) würde ich mindestens nen 400 Watt-Netzteil einbauen. Wenn man's dann leise will: die gibt's auch lüfterlos.

Fehlen noch Gehäuse, Kabel und Kleinkrahm (CPU, Kühler, Lüfter...). Denke mal 500 Euro sind realistisch, wenn du was gescheites haben willst. Und für ein System was Daten sichern soll ist 'gescheit' glaub ich Pflicht. Oder du verabschiedest dich von ein paar Features, die du haben willst (streaming).

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Denk mal eher über ein HTPC mit ordentlich Platte nach. In der aktuellen PCGH steht nen schöner drin, inklusive Bauanleitung.


----------



## Dragon196 (30. August 2012)

äh... i5 brauch ich nicht 
Mein Fernsehr hat auch einen normalen USB Anschluss.
Und was ist mit deinem Tipp PCGH gemeint ?


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (30. August 2012)

Hallo,

Wie Santanos schon sagte wird das mit 250,- nicht viel werden.

Aber schau dir das mal an hat eigendlich alles was du haben willst.

Western Digital My Book Live 2000GB, Gb LAN (WDBACG0020HCH-EESN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mfg


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

Ok, erstmal würde ich alles was im Thread gesagt wurde vergessen
Für 90% der Privatanwender ist RAID nutzlos bzw. sogar kontraproduktiv.
Man kann soetwas selbstgebautes nicht einmal Ansatzweise mit einer USB Platte am Router bzw. einem Mybook vergleichen, solche sagen sind von Geschwindigkeit, Datensicherheit und Flexibilität gleich einige Ligen weiter drunter.
Die 50 Watt sind locker zu erreichen, je nachdem wieviel Platten du nutzen willst, sind 25-30 Watt realistisch.
Der HP Microserver ist mmn. etwas überteuert.
Wieviele Festplatten/Speicherplatz benötigst du?
Sollen die in den 250 drin sein?
Aufjedenfall ist dass keineswegs unmöglich, lass dir dass hier nicht ausreden
Betriebssysteme würde ich was Linux oder BSD basierendes nehmen.


----------



## Dragon196 (30. August 2012)

Timsu danke dir für die Antwort 
Die 250 sollen nur für den NAS Server sein ohne Festplatten.
Lieber wäre mir dadurch natürlich 200 ^^.
Und mit Linux dachte ich mir schon.
Bin ebenfalls auf meinem Home PC Ubuntu Nutzer.
Ja also wie gesagt 250 ohne Festplatten.


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

Ich hab noch vergessen zu fragen, ob du besondere Ansprüche an die Größe (Normaler Miditower/M-ITX wie der HP Microserver) oder an die Lautstärke stellst.


----------



## Dragon196 (30. August 2012)

Naja das Ding sollte 24 Stunden am Tag laufen.
Also wenn ich schlafe sollte er nicht al zu laut sein ^^.
Und Gehäuse kann ruhig Midi Tower sein.


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

1 x Intel Celeron Dual-Core G530, 2x 2.40GHz, boxed (BX80623G530)
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/8G)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard (CPC-T45UB-U01)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3


Alternativ könnte man noch AMD mit ECC Ram (wie der HP Microserver) nehmen, hätte etwas weniger CPU Leistung und 2-3 Watt mehr Stromverbrauch


----------



## Dragon196 (30. August 2012)

ah ok sieht schon mal gut aus aber der Celeron braucht 65 Watt ;O.
Also ich würde ja am liebsten einen HP Micorserver nehmen weil die ganz gut von der Leistung aussehen nur will ich ja auch mit dem Rechner drauf zugreifen und das mit USB 3.0 deswegen müsste ich in so nem HP Micoserver noch  eine Schnitstelle einabauen.
Dazu muss ich sagen ein Sortiment aus AMD Processor würde mir besser gefallen habe mit Intel nicht al zu viele gute Erfahrungen
Hast du da vielleicht auch was ?
Der Stromverbrauch ist eben nur das Problem also sollte wenn möglich bitte nicht mehr als 50 Watt brauchen.


----------



## Timsu (30. August 2012)

Der Celeron verbraucht mit wenig Last mit Board und HDD max 25 Watt.


Edit:
Hier noch eine AMD Konfiguration:
1 x AMD Athlon II X2 240, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (ADX240OCGQBOX)
 1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667E ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3E9SK2/8G)
1 x ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3, 760G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBG70-G0EAY00Z)

 1 x Xigmatek Asgard (CPC-T45UB-U01)
1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (31. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Das muss ja gesagt werden das du keine platten dazu brauchst.

Möglicherweise wäre das dann etwas für dich. Habs mal auf min. Stromverbrauch optimiert:
ASRock AD2700-ITX, NM10 (PC3-8500S DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair ValueSelect SO-DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667S CL9 (DDR3-1333) (CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Xilence Torino, Mini-ITX (XP-TORINO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
FSP Fortron/Source FSP200-50GSV 200W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wären dann ziemlich genau €200,-

oder etwas von Amd

AMD Sempron X2 190, 2x 2.50GHz, boxed (SDX190HDGMBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock 960GM/U3S3 FX, 760G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/8G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon MS140 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 Silver Shield 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das wären dann ca. €190,-


mfg


----------



## Dragon196 (31. August 2012)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.
Aber was brauch nu weniger Strom 
Das AMD Packet von Timsu oder das AMD Packet von Seriousjonny007 ?


----------



## Jimini (6. September 2012)

Dragon196 schrieb:


> ah ok sieht schon mal gut aus aber der Celeron braucht 65 Watt ;O.


Der Celeron "braucht" keine 65 Watt - die verheizt er höchstens unter Volllast. Bei einem NAS oder Fileserver dreht die CPU allerdings größtenteils Däumchen, weswegen es auf den Verbrauch im Idle-Betrieb ankommt. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen ein 1155-System mit einem Celeron G540 zusammengebaut. CPU, Mainboard und RAM zogen da im Idle-Betrieb rund 30 Watt aus der Steckdose, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 


Dragon196 schrieb:


> Aber was brauch nu weniger Strom


 Ich erinnere mich leider nur noch vage an die Messungen bei meinem Fileserver, in dem ein Athlon II X2 240e steckt. Es war jedoch kein nennenswerter Unterschied, glaube ich. Der Celeron sollte dabei allerdings schneller sein. Somit können die CPU fordernde Aufgaben schneller abgearbeitet werden, womit das System schneller wieder Däumchen drehen kann.

Ich habe seit rund 1,5 Jahren besagten Fileserver hier stehen, der anstandslos durchläuft - man hört ihn nur, weil da acht Festplatten drinstecken, die leise rauschen. Das von dir gewünschte System sollte man also ohne große Probleme sehr leise bekommen können. Ich würde mich für den Celeron und Timsus Zusammenstellung entscheiden, wobei du noch beim RAM sparen könntest - 8GB sind für ein NAS meiner Erfahrung nach mehr als genug. Gerade wenn du vorhast, das System ohne grafische Oberfläche laufen zu lassen, wird die Kiste kaum Ressourcen verbrauchen. Bei Mainboard kannst du oftmals nach dem Preis gehen, wenn das System wenig Strom verbrauchen soll - je billiger das Modell ist, desto weniger Extras sind verbaut, die man bei einem Server eh nicht braucht. Da kommt's eigentlich nur auf den RJ45-Port und möglichst viele SATA-Anschlüsse an, den Rest deaktiviert man meistens sowieso.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: wenn du das System auch ins Wohnzimmer einbinden willst, habe ich folgenden Vorschlag für dich - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du ein Linux-System aufsetzen wirst. Installiere MPD (Music Playing Daemon, ein Musikserver) und schließe den PC an die Stereoanlage an. MPD lässt sich über Clients von anderen Rechnern und auch Android-Handys (!) steuern. Es ist immer wieder schön, wenn wir Besuch haben und man aus der Anlage kommende Musik bequem übers Handy steuert 
Falls du hierzu fragen hast, kannst du dich gerne an mich wenden.


----------



## spetial (14. September 2012)

Hallo! 
Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir so ein Server bauen soll. Hab an solchen Bauteilen gedacht : 

1 x ASUS P8H77-I, H77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBI90-G0EAY0DZ)

(6x SATA = ausbaumöglichkeit) 

1 x Intel Celeron Dual-Core G530, 2x 2.40GHz, boxed (BX80623G530)

(bessere Leistung als Atom beim gleichem (oder fast gleichem) Stromverbrauch) 

1 x Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit  4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9D3K2/4GX)
1 x Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced, Mini-ITX (RC-120A-KKN1)

(Na ja... Der Preis ist heiß  )

1 x Cougar A300  300W ATX 2.3

(Leider keine Erfahrungen)


----------



## Fack the Duck (27. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe mir überlegt einen NAS zugönnen, dabei bin ich von der vielfalt ein bischen erschlagen… und habe mich jetzt aber dazu entschieden den NAS selber zubauen. Da ich über die UNI umsonst an Server 2011 komme, steht das Betriebssystem eigentlich fest, oder ist Linux oder FreeNAS irgendwo besser? Hab bisher keine Erfahrungen mit Linux und bin 100% Windowsuser. 

Mein Anspruch an den NAS wäre Raid 0, leise, klein, geringer verbrauch, einschaltbar durch zugriff(Wake on Lan), Zugriff aus dem Netz(wohl mit Portweiterleitung), ggf.automatische Sicherung von Daten von LAN-PC’s, Media/Itunes Server(Thema noch neu, nur alle anderen NAS-user wollen das auch)…

Daher habe ich ohne großes vor Wissen folgendes System zusammen gestellt(angedacht):

CPU: Intel Celeron Dual-Core G550, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (BX80623G550)
Mainboard: ASRock H77 Pro4-M, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
Speicher: 2x4gb was günstiges Vorschläge?
Festplatten: 2xWestern Digital Red 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) oder andere?
Gehäuse: klein und günstig Vorschläge?
Netzteil: keine Ahnung wieviel Watt brauch ich und welche effizens???
Betriebssystem: Windows Server 2011

Irgendwas vergessen?

Was denkt Ihr, verbesserungsvorschläge?

Danke für die Antworten

Duck


----------



## Jeanboy (27. November 2012)

Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf


----------



## Jhonnypeng (16. Februar 2013)

Schaut mal zum QNAP TS-119 rüber der hat alles was gefordert und ist super günstig (hab die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau selbst)

QNAP Systems, Inc. - Network Attached Storage (NAS) - Produkte - Produkte - Netzwerkspeicher - Home und SOHO - 1-Bay - TS-119P II]QNAP Systems, Inc. - Network Attached Storage (NAS) - Produkte - Produkte - Netzwerkspeicher - Home und SOHO - 1-Bay

oder

QNAP Systems, Inc. - Network Attached Storage (NAS) - Home]QNAP Systems, Inc. - Network Attached Storage (NAS) - Home

gibts überall zu kaufen...


----------

